

How To Be Anonymous On The Internet - greyone
http://greycoder.com/how-to-be-anonymous-internet/
We explain how to be anonymous on the internet, without getting too deep technically.
======
bdesimone
Actually _don't_ use a VPN. A VPN does not protect your anonymity, even if
they pinky pinky promise not to log, you still have to trust that node.

Just use Tor + HTTPS everywhere properly.

~~~
greyone
It depends on the type of privacy you need. If you are torrenting or posting
to a forum anonymously, using a VPN provider is fine.

If you don't trust any VPN provider, you can host your own VPN, or you can run
a second VPN inside of virtual machine.

~~~
bdesimone
By what authority do you judge a VPN fine for torrenting (I assume you mean
warez) or posting a forum anonymously (I assume you mean posting content that
won't get you in trouble with your government)?

It entirely depends on your threat model, and who you are trying to be
anonymous from. You could argue that using a VPN gives you relative anonymity
for certain things, but that's a moving target. For warez, you __might __be
safe, but using a VPN for something that gets more heat... well that gets you
in hot water, even with a provider you suggest. [0]

Also, hosting your own VPN doesn't make you any more anonymous. Nor does
putting that vpn inside a virtual machine. And I would specifically advise
against it. Getting a warrant on your VPS provider account is as difficult as
your ISP.

[0]: <http://blog.hidemyass.com/2011/09/23/lulzsec-fiasco/>

------
nacker
It can be a lot simpler than that, depending on where you live. I have a
wireless connection for my home laptop, for which I never had to give my name
when I bought it, top up in cash, never use my name in emails on that
connection, and use Startpage instead of Google. Total anonymity.

